

Ember without Ember Data - EvilTrout
http://eviltrout.com/2013/03/23/ember-without-data.html

======
wolfhumble
Just a little heads-up: The example on <http://emberreddit.eviltrout.com/>
links to a github page that does not exist:
<https://github.com/eviltrout/ember-reddit>

The right page should be: <https://github.com/eviltrout/emberreddit>

The link to the github project on the parent page is correct though.

~~~
wolfhumble
This is corrected now, good! :-)

------
davidroetzel
This is of course well meant and I think it is good to remind people, that
there is no need to use Ember Data in Ember, but I have one objection:

The example only fetches records from the API and never creates, updates or
deletes any. This is actually something that can easily be achieved with Ember
Data today and in fact it is the one thing that is well documented.

------
adamnemecek
>> Ember works perfectly well without Ember Data!

I think that the reason why people may not have realized that was because the
code example on the emberjs home page used to use ember data.
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130109131701/http://emberjs.com...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130109131701/http://emberjs.com/)

------
itsbits
nice..actually am doing a ember project where i am not even many use of
models..Property Binding itself is so awesome in emberJS..

~~~
tel
How does Ember's Property Binding differ from Backbone.Stickit or Angular?

------
itsbits
also made a game..<https://github.com/thecodejack/emberjs-zatacka-game>

